# The GC NFL Football Pool



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have created a free NFL Fantasy Football Pool for GC Members. Anyone that would like to sign up can do so by clicking on this link below. Its a free league, lets have some fun with GC members

GC Football Pool - PASSWORD = Gibson

Format is simple, pick the winners of each match-up for each weeks games, point spreads in effect. No team or players to manage just select your winners.

The top two teams at the end of the year win a GC Guitar Strap as well as bragging rights


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not sure what's going on, it wants a password and in general is trying to kick me out lol. keto8 is my username.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> Not sure what's going on, it wants a password and in general is trying to kick me out lol. keto8 is my username.


You have to have a fantasy football account, thats free as well. Just takes a few seconds to sign up


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ya, I had signed up. Requires pool password


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> ya, I had signed up. Requires pool password


oops, I forget that. Pool password is "gibson"


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

allright I'm in.
when in doubt, I'm picking the Stampeders. :banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lots of room friends, 200 max so join up


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Where are all the football fans? Get in on the pool friends


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have joined up, but I don't understand how we will pick the games. Are you going to post a weekly list?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rhh7 said:


> I have joined up, but I don't understand how we will pick the games. Are you going to post a weekly list?


Games are loaded. All you do is go to the link that says "picks" and click on that. Make your selections and thats it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Join up when you can


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Only two people signed up so far, come on GC members, join up and have some fun. Free of charge, chance to win a GC guitar strap. See first post on how to sign up


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Only one more day to get in on the office pool. Sign up link is on the first post


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The top two teams at the end of the year win a GC Guitar Strap as well as bragging rights


might as well do straps for the top three, that way we are all winners (yay).
in other words....... sign up folks!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Last chance to get in here folks. Free to join. Have some fun with your fellow GC members this football season. Follow the steps on teh first post to join up


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

stupid spread. i was all happy that NO won, but they didn't cover by 1/2 a point.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

puckhead said:


> stupid spread. i was all happy that NO won, but they didn't cover by 1/2 a point.


Got to love those point spreads


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

well, that seals it... last week was a fluke! 
5 for 14 today. 
pulled away from the two guys that forgot to make their picks though! :zzz:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

ya I sucked too, stupid Redskins, stupid Eagles letting Lions back in the game and not covering. 6/13, counting on NO tonight. ***EDIT WHOOPS** just went and checked, both Wash and StLou had +points lol 8/13 looks better.

You had a massive first week, I was blown away thinking we might have a runaway on our hands.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wow, THAT was miserable. My kid talked me out of Cle and StL but I did the rest of that mess all by myself.

Good on you guys who took Det and the points - they may not win a game but they're pretty good at covering the last few weeks!

Nice collapse by the Bears, Cutler looked like he was ready to walk out by the end of the first quarter. I won't be a NYG believer until they put 2 or 3 together.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keto said:


> Wow, THAT was miserable. My kid talked me out of Cle and StL but I did the rest of that mess all by myself.
> 
> Good on you guys who took Det and the points - they may not win a game but they're pretty good at covering the last few weeks!
> 
> Nice collapse by the Bears, Cutler looked like he was ready to walk out by the end of the first quarter. I won't be a NYG believer until they put 2 or 3 together.


I have Cutler as my Starting QB on two Fantasy teams. He surprised me the first 3 weeks but that line could not contain the cast of Glee last night. He got pummeled


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> Wow, THAT was miserable. My kid talked me out of Cle and StL but I did the rest of that mess all by myself.
> 
> Good on you guys who took Det and the points - they may not win a game but they're pretty good at covering the last few weeks!
> 
> Nice collapse by the Bears, Cutler looked like he was ready to walk out by the end of the first quarter. I won't be a NYG believer until they put 2 or 3 together.


yeah, that was a rough week for you.
after two weeks in row of leading or tying.

I have to keep reminding myself NEVER to take the Seahawks.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I talked myself out of St. Louis! And I will never pick Jay Cutler again!! He reminds me of Jeff George, a $million arm, and a 2 cent brain.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

gotta love Favre's dependability.
the ONLY way for the Jets to have covered at the end on Monday was for Brett to throw a pick-6.
attaboy, Brett :2guns:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

puckhead said:


> gotta love Favre's dependability.
> the ONLY way for the Jets to have covered at the end on Monday was for Brett to throw a pick-6.
> attaboy, Brett :2guns:


He is having a wonderful year...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'd like to point out that I stunk the joint out for a 2nd week in a row and went from 1 point out of first down to last of all those who have played all 5 weeks.

Wait, ignore this post /facepalm


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I was going to mention it keto, but thought to look away instead.
you were 1st place in weeks 2 and 3, last in weeks 4 and 5.
it's a long way to go still! 
I'm starting to get nervous making picks and overthink games


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, you're doing awesome so far, puckhead! Just goes to show how difficult picking vs. the spread is. Anything over 50% is incredibly good.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

rhh7 said:


> Well, you're doing awesome so far, puckhead! Just goes to show how difficult picking vs. the spread is. Anything over 50% is incredibly good.


thanks. pure luck, i assure you. reversion to the mean will come sooner or later :food-smiley-015:
though so far I have learned:
1) never to pick Seattle
2) Favre will find a way to mess it up
edit: 3) don't take the bengals


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My Bengals have cost me 5 points already this year. Thanks god they are on the bye this week. I can't stop taking them and they screw me every week.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Can someone school me on the point spread and how it works? Till now I've just been looking at points for and against and whether I like the teams name and logo. Is that over analyzing things too much? Have to admit I'm not much of a football follower but thought this might be fun. Oh bye the bye I hope you gents notice that I gave you all a three week head start....................
Regards,


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The point spread requires that you guess not only who will win the game, but by how much! This makes things exponentially more difficult.

For example, the first game in this week's pool shows Atlanta a 3 1/2 point favorite over Cinncy. The Las Vegas oddsmakers consider the home field advantage in the NFL to be...you guessed it, 3 1/2 points. So the professionals consider Atlanta and Cinncy to be roughly equal in strength.

Now, if you want to pick Atlanta, the Falcons must win by 4 points or more, in order to "cover" the "spread".


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Whats the scoop on plus vs minus point spreads?

Regards,


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

WannabeGood said:


> Whats the scoop on plus vs minus point spreads?
> 
> Regards,


Points are always indicated for the home team, so sometimes they are the favourite (- points) and sometimes they are the underdog (+ points). If a team has + points, they get that added to their final score. 

So, this week for Pitt vs Miami (+2.5), Miami gets 2.5 added to their final score. If Pitt wins the game 19-17, then Miami wins for the purpose of the pool, 19 to (17+2.5 = 19.5).

First game on the list is Phil vs Tenn (-3.5). Say the final score is 23-20 for Tenn, then Phil would be the winner for the purpose of the pool as it would be Tenn (23-3.5 = 19.5) to 20.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

big week for Scott... right back into the mix!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, you guys smoked me this week!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

puckhead said:


> big week for Scott... right back into the mix!


I had to try a few long shots, they paid off this time but normally would have gotten burned on that. Back to conservative picks this week.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, it's time to make hay or crash and burn. I'm the only one with:
-*MIN* vs GB ((lordy I hate the ole gunslinger but I'll be pullin for'm this week))
-*CAR* vs Bal GO BRIAN ST PIERRE, MY HERO wait what WHO??!! uh oh, I missed that.
-*ARI* vs KC I heard Kurt Warner's coming out of retirement! OK not really, but he'd be better at QB than he is as a TV analyst lol.
-*NYG* vs Phi....this one surpises me *a little* despite Monday's performance. NYG are a wayyyy better def team than Washington, Philly on a short week. Not that they got beat up much in their prior game. NYG have been inconsistent, and are not by far my favourite team, but when they are on they are definitely among the best.

only one other picker has SF as well.

I'm for sure making a move, just remains to be seen whether it's in the right direction or to the sewer.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I just hate giving points, and the Carolina game looks like a real trap for Baltimore. I have picked Arizona many times already this season. I just could not bring myself to take Carolina or Arizona this week!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> Well, it's time to make hay or crash and burn. I'm the only one with:
> -*MIN* vs GB ((lordy I hate the ole gunslinger but I'll be pullin for'm this week)) *IDIOTTTTT!*
> -*CAR* vs Bal GO BRIAN ST PIERRE, MY HERO wait what WHO??!! uh oh, I missed that. * [email protected]!!*
> -*ARI* vs KC I heard Kurt Warner's coming out of retirement! OK not really, but he'd be better at QB than he is as a TV analyst lol. *LOOOOOOOOOSER*
> ...


ugh, 1 more kick at the cat tonight. Go Giants.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

aaaaaannnnnd my facepalm is complete. Way to hold onto the ball, Manning.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> aaaaaannnnnd my facepalm is complete. Way to hold onto the ball, Manning.


kudos for going out there w/ your picks.
[video=youtube;yQXKOxGhMuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQXKOxGhMuA[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am sick and tired of paying to watch my team humiliate themselves week after week, year after year. Any other team in this league, a team that expects to win, has a history of winning, will make changes when they are required. Look at the coaching changes made this year with team that are "expected" to win. They don't win, someones head rolls. Mike Brown and his clan sit back in their mansions and let this nonsense go on year after year. Lewis has had 5-6 year to mold this team. He has failed, he failed years ago. I could coach the talent on that team this year to 6 wins and I don't know anything about about coaching. To allow the Bills to do what they did on Sunday is the last straw. I want blood. 20 years of this nonsense is enough.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I feel your pain, and agree with you. But nothing will change in Cinncy until they get new ownership.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

looks like it might be "moving week" between us this week rrh7 - one way or the other.
of 16 games, we only have THREE picks the same.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, you're off to a great start...I changed my pick from New England to Detroit on a whim...I have foolishly wasted so many picks this year on underdogs!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

man, last weekend was stressful.
my internet was shot, and I was trying to keep track of which teams i picked, and what the spreads were... the only thing I knew for sure was that the worthless last second TD by Tennessee on Thursday night messed up my pick, and that Seattle had to lose big.

coming down to the home stretch!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, it's almost like watching the New England Patriots...they are beginning to seem invincible...sort of like puckhead!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

some awfully tough calls this week. teams may be resting starters, other teams are beyond caring.
and this biggest game of the week is two crappy teams fighting for the right to get slaughtered in the playoffs (while the loser gets a top 10 draft pick... who should I be cheering for again?)


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

received, and thank you Scott!! beauty of a strap.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Your welcome, looks good paired up with that guitar


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

any interest in the big game tonight? I will probably watch but am not thrilled with the match-up


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

After a ho-hum first half dominated by GB, it turned into a pretty exciting football game and Pitt had a 2 minute drill to win it. Not the worst SuperBowl ever by a longshot, though maybe not one of the top 5.


----------

